# Yao Sports New Rox Jersey on NBA Jam Game



## ajsese (Jul 22, 2003)

Look yao sporting the new rox jersey on nba jam game.

http://www.teamxbox.com/images/games/ss/651/1060584345.jpg

theres the link


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Link doesn't work....


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It looks nice, pretty much what I expected but let's see what the away uniform looks like...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I just came across this ova the net, just thought i shld post it..


----------



## H-Town (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Great pics guys!


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

The jersey looks nice!


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

I like the old one's more.

These look more like practice jerseys than actual game jerseys.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

The old ones were alright. Kinda looked like pyjamas though ...

I like what i see so far (the new ones), simple design= Nice!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Very simple -- just my type. Assuming they don't change any more, they get a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## vickdaquick (Aug 12, 2003)

IMO... better than the old ones


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Are the new jerseys officially out yet? 

If not, when?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Are the new jerseys officially out yet?
> 
> If not, when?


Anyone?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

They will be out at the end of this month at Rocket retailing stores... you may have to visit Toyota Center to get an early one, or nba.com will work as well.


----------



## H-Town (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## H-Town (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I like them -- they're plain (I'm a huge fan of that) but still different, like they don't really look like NBA styled jerseys.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

meh... they look kinda college, or NBDL. They are just not as striking as the simple RED & YELLOW of the old days... That said as a fan of the NBA Im glad to see the back of those god awful cartoon pinstripes... Why oh why didnt I wait another season before gettin a Yao singlet...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Than you clutch city! But they definitely don't look like NBA Jersey's... I don't like the way Rockets is written, looks like some cheap crony font. 

H-Town I read a thread on ClutchCity that they are now available but there were none at WestOaks last night... where are the Rocket merchandising stores?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks to Future:










I can't tell where the shorts start! Too bland if you ask me...


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>H-Town</b>!


i gotta say, i like the new jerseys... really didn't like the old ones... but I gotta say im a little suspicious of what Carlos Boozer and Cuttino Mobley are doing in the background there... oh well, we all remember T-Mac's comments from a few weeks ago...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> i gotta say, i like the new jerseys... really didn't like the old ones... but I gotta say im a little suspicious of what Carlos Boozer and Cuttino Mobley are doing in the background there... oh well, we all remember T-Mac's comments from a few weeks ago...


:laugh: :laugh:


----------

